# Marquette, Baraga, Houghton Counties



## parker16 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I am headed up to our UP place to do some trout and salmon fishing at our usual places in Marquette, Baraga, and Houghton Counties. What are conditions like? Are water levels as low as I fear they might be? Have salmon started coming in at all? 

If the fishing isn't the best we will certainly do some prospecting for new places. Man how I love late September and early October.

cheers,

P16


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Haven't seen any salmon yet. Its is very dry right now, we've gotten maybe a half inch of rain in the last 30 days.


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

I've caught some brookies and rainbows but the water is really low and clear. 2lb fluorocarbon leader was the key.


----------



## jathunter157 (Apr 4, 2008)

mqt is no go on any streams yet
few trout but nothing big is in yet


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

redneckdan said:


> ... Its is very dry right now, we've gotten maybe a half inch of rain in the last 30 days.


Agreed - speaking for southern Marquette Co and southern Houghton Co specifically, the only rain we've had in the entire month of September was last Sunday night (9/20). BUT we're supposed to get significant rain this weekend and cooler weather as a front moves in...


----------



## parker16 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks all. The low water is what I feared. We will start out doing some stream trout fishing and then see if the expected rain and cooler weather move anything. If all else fails we will do some exploring for new places. Will post if anything interesting happens.

P


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Got a bit of rain today. Just enough to knock the dust down...


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

This cold monsoon is exactly what we needed, now hopefully we don't get too much rain to wash out the rivers, but that shouldn't be a problem. :coolgleam


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Got one coho this morning up in a river, they are just starting from what I hear and from the looks of it. Pic later.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Two fish in two trips during the morning couple weeks ago, had good weather and conditions the last few times after that and in 4 trips or so haven't gotten anything. Walked one river for quite a ways and seen a couple pinks in a bayou by the mouth that were old and doing their thing. Anybody been seeing any more activity it should be time and there should be fish coming in but it appears not.

P.S. There are a couple beavers that have that river really screwed up if anyone in the Houghton/Keweenaw area traps and wants the location let me know. Lots of fresh sign on that river.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

PM sent


----------

